# Business Insurance Help from new member



## trini (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi All.
I'm new to this board and new to the cooking industry.
I'm in the process of starting a personal chef and catering business in new york state. I will also be doing cooking classes for adults and children.
All this will be done in a licensed approved kitchen space, in fact it's a small restaurant and can accomodate up to 30 people, I will not be having a sit down restaurant or anything like that.. But will also be offering food for take out, as the place is equipped for it.
Can someone help me figure out what type of insurance i will need for something like this.. sole proprietor

thank you


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Trini, welcome to Chef Talk. You posted your query in the Welcome Forum where new members introduce themselves.

I'll move your question to the Professional Catering forum so it'll get the responses you're looking for.

Good luck,
Mezzaluna


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

My best advice is to find a local insurance broker, with a good reputation. He/she will be able to explain what types of insurance you need in your business and legal environment. Also, a lot will depend on your financial condition. If you have substantial other assets, you will need more protection, for instance.

Good luck.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

A few off of the top of my head:

Obviously property insurance.
Personal liability, guests or students getting injured. 
Product insurance, someone gets sick or breaks a tooth on something unforseen. (I once found a rock and a staple in little Caesars Pizza on two separate occassions!) 

Disclaimers/waiver of responsibility for the parents of the kidlettes.

I'm sure there are others. 

April


----------

